# How big would you say plus sized is for riding?



## DuckDodgers

"Plus sized" and "heavy to ride my horses" are two completely different concepts. IMO "plus sized" has more to do with looks than anything significant, for better or worst. Numbers don't have much to do with it. Remember- a very tall, not overweight cowboy may weigh as much as a shorter woman that's considered plus sized, and many of them ride small horses. A person that much of the public would consider to have a plus sized appearance may be perfectly fine riding a fine boned TB. 

What I'm getting at... there isn't a beginning of plus sized for riding. It depends on the horse, and we can't give you a number. If you're talking about putting too much weight on the horses then it all depends. If you're talking about looking too big for your horses (height seems to determine that more than anything) that's very subjective. 

All that said, some horses can't carry too heavy of a load (rider and tack included). How much depends on their height, weight, and condition. If you posted saying that you weighted 300 lbs and were riding a light boned 11hh pony then it'd be pretty easy to tell you that's a bad situation. Lots of people mention the 20% rule- the combined weight of you and your tack should not exceed 20% of the horse's weight. I know I'm going to have some people jump down my throat for even mentioning it as it's not a hard and fast rule. There are plenty of situations in which exceeding that limit may not be that harmful, but if you're looking for a concrete number then it's somewhere to start. If you're in the clear then great, and if not then you have more factors to consider.


----------



## SouthernTrails

DuckDodgers said:


> If you're talking about putting too much weight on the horses then it all depends.


IMO, you hit the nail on the head.

It is better for a Horse to carry a 300lb. good smooth rider than for a Horse carry a 150lb. person that flops around like a rag doll and beats the Horses back to death.

Now that's not saying a good smooth 300lb rider belongs on a 700lb 14 hand thin boned Horse :lol::lol:

.


----------



## bsms

I'm a guy. I weighed 180 for most of my time riding...and that is lighter than many guys! (I'm 156 this week - yeah!) Add tack, and I've been at 24% of my horse's weight on virtually every ride...more when using the smaller gelding. When using our little 13 hand mustang, I've been over 30%.

But there are a lot of variables. For example, horses adjust their stride length and how long each foot is in contact with the ground to handle a heavier rider. We usually don't even know they are doing it. When riding a green broke, smaller Arabian (Lilly), it took her a couple of weeks to get used to hauling my weight around. She was clearly uncomfortable during turns and stops - until she got used to my weight. The scientists have found a number of ways a horse compensates, but a horse who has never faced the challenge will have some problems until they learn.

The type of riding you do makes a difference. Our little mustang has no problem handling me on a trail ride, but he couldn't do much jumping with me. He would never win a race with me. But he can go up or down a hill with me and gallop modest distances with me, and never shows any sign of pain.

Well, he would right now. He is currently being ridden 6-10 times a year, so he is out of riding shape. You cannot expect a horse who mostly lives in a corral and is rarely ridden to gallop with 30% or more on his back...but when Cowboy is ridden regularly, he sure can!

Tack is a factor. A western saddle distributes weight over a larger area. Too many people think of weight vs bone structure, but my experience leads me to believe horses suffer from too many pounds per square inch. There are studies that back my theory up. 

And if that western saddle doesn't fit well, it may only have contact with half of its available surface - which means it would result in the same PSI as an English saddle. So saddle fit and design of the tree affect how much a horse can comfortably carry.

The list goes on. The horse's conformation. How well you ride. When my 100 lb DIL started riding, our 835 lb gelding Trooper resented her on his back within a couple of short laps of trotting or cantering, but he would accept my 180 lbs without complaint. When she became a better rider, he found her easier to carry.

When are you a plus-sized rider? When you have more weight than you ought. You are now plus-sized. Will it affect a horse? If you are a good rider and the horse gets exercise and you have good tack, etc, then no. It will not. But if you want to win a race, a 135 lb rider may be too heavy.

So it all depends. :?


----------



## tinyliny

The 20% rule is not so outrageous. it's an approximation, with some deviance for horse type, condition, and rider skill

I am 200 lbs. my friend has an OTTB who is tall, but light boned. I have not asked to ride him, and she has not offered, and I think it's in part because she feels my weight would be a bit much for him. 

yet, I ride a smaller Andalusian, and the owner feels my weight in in no way an issue .


----------



## HorsesAreLife190

Ok thanks everyone! I'm only asking because a really good trainer in my area turned me down because she believes only people who are a size 8 and below should ride tb's and refused to teach me. I am no where near a size 8 (I wear a 14). That was really rude of her but it got me thinking that I am to big. But I am balanced so I'm sure that helps. I am 5 foot 7 and 160 pounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye

160 lbs is not outrageous at all! I think most all TB's would be fine with that. I would question if that trainer is as good as she's cracked up to be.


----------



## DuckDodgers

160 is nowhere near the max for many tbs. your weight is just fine for plenty of horses, so try to let her comments slide off  easier said than done, of course. What it comes down to is they're her horses, so let her do as she pleases. Basing riding ability on clothing size is ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreLife190

DuckDodgers said:


> 160 is nowhere near the max for many tbs. your weight is just fine for plenty of horses, so try to let her comments slide off  easier said than done, of course. What it comes down to is they're her horses, so let her do as she pleases. Basing riding ability on clothing size is ridiculous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes it is but the comment stuck with me lol. And I was looking for lessons on my horse not hers. If it was her horse I would understand a little more. Oh well, I don't want lessons from someone who makes rude comments like that anyways 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay

I'm curious if she actually asked for your weight in pounds or just looked at you and made the decision? 

Everyone carries weight differently, some look like they weigh more than others who are close to the same weight. I'm not saying that you look big (no idea) and don't mean it in a rude way at all, I just wonder because 160lbs seems low for someone to say you are too heavy for a horse. A balanced 160lbs rider shouldn't have a difficult time with many sound, healthy horses.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

HorsesAreLife190 said:


> Ok thanks everyone! I'm only asking because a really good trainer in my area turned me down because she believes only people who are a size 8 and below should ride tb's and refused to teach me. I am no where near a size 8 (I wear a 14). That was really rude of her but it got me thinking that I am to big. But I am balanced so I'm sure that helps. I am 5 foot 7 and 160 pounds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then she doesn't need your business :wink:

Find someone with more realistic rules.


----------



## DuckDodgers

HorsesAreLife190 said:


> Yes it is but the comment stuck with me lol. And I was looking for lessons on my horse not hers. If it was her horse I would understand a little more. Oh well, I don't want lessons from someone who makes rude comments like that anyways
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I know that it's hard to just brush stuff like that off. Since it's on your horse that's just rude... especially since she's basing her stance strictly on clothing size! It sounds like she's one of those that likes to show up at shows with stick-thin riders. Just take your business elsewhere, and while I'm not big on trash talking other people in the horse world I'd casually mention the discrimination in conversation with others :wink:


----------



## bsms

HorsesAreLife190 said:


> ...I am 5 foot 7 and 160 pounds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


After losing 25 lbs, I'm 5'8" and 155. My 15.2 (or 3) Arabian mare weighs 900 lbs. My Appy gelding weighs 830. There are not many guys in the USA any more who weigh under 160...guess that trainer thinks all men ought to stay off of horses. :evil:


----------



## Saddlebag

If the rider has parts that protrude beyond the saddle, then that is beyond the weight bearing area of the horse and a larger horse should be considered.


----------



## Saddlebag

The 20% came about during the war as a general rule of thumb. The horse was matched to the officer. The horse had to carry not only the officer but the saddle plus a lot of paraphernalia which could add another 45 to 50 lbs.


----------



## TessaMay

Saddlebag said:


> If the rider has parts that protrude beyond the saddle, then that is beyond the weight bearing area of the horse and a larger horse should be considered.


Or just a saddle that fits the person... There are saddles that would make parts of me protrude beyond the saddle, but at 125lbs I can ride any healthy, sound horse above 13hh without much worry.


----------



## tinyliny

Saddlebag said:


> If the rider has parts that protrude beyond the saddle, then that is beyond the weight bearing area of the horse and a larger horse should be considered.



My arms often portrude well beyond the weight bearing area of the saddle, sometime my chest does, and my head, too.

my belly is too big to fit neatly inside the saddle area. it's not pretty. but as long as you are not pushing hard on either the cantle or pommel with extruding fat, you will still have your weight fairly evenly distributed on the weight bearing surface. if your butt pushed down hard on the top of the cantle, that could be a problem.


----------



## DuckDodgers

TessaMay said:


> Or just a saddle that fits the person... There are saddles that would make parts of me protrude beyond the saddle, but at 125lbs I can ride any healthy, sound horse above 13hh without much worry.


I took it to mean that if a saddle that isn't too long for the horse is too small for you then you should reconsider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay

DuckDodgers said:


> I took it to mean that if a saddle that isn't too long for the horse is too small for you then you should reconsider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That can still be relative though. A horse with a longer back can carry less weight in general than a shorter backed horse, but you may be able to put a larger saddle on a longer backed horse without it being too long for the horse's back. 

And as Tiny mentioned, there are ALWAYS parts of your body that protrude off the saddle, so being more specific with meaning would be good.


----------



## DuckDodgers

TessaMay said:


> That can still be relative though. A horse with a longer back can carry less weight in general than a shorter backed horse, but you may be able to put a larger saddle on a longer backed horse without it being too long for the horse's back.
> 
> And as Tiny mentioned, there are ALWAYS parts of your body that protrude off the saddle, so being more specific with meaning would be good.


Of course. But, if your saddle doesn't fit on the horse's back then it's fairly apparent that the setup isn't going to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79

HorsesAreLife190 said:


> Ok thanks everyone! I'm only asking because a really good trainer in my area turned me down because she believes only people who are a size 8 and below should ride tb's and refused to teach me. I am no where near a size 8 (I wear a 14). That was really rude of her but it got me thinking that I am to big. But I am balanced so I'm sure that helps. I am 5 foot 7 and 160 pounds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


5'7" and 160 and you wear a 14? I'm 5'7", just under 200lbs and I wear a size 12-13. 

Regardless, I also ride an OTTB.


----------



## LopinKing

This may have nothing to do with this but my grandfather was a big man (not fat just muscle) 
He raced harness horses and did very very well.. ( in the hall of fame..) 
So to me size doesn't matter for racing.. 
If you have a big boned horses then you're fine.. 
Sorry if this isn't the best answer lol


----------

